# Vw lt conversion



## chuck43 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi all. Just bought a s reg lwb vw lt to convert Into a camper with a garage in the back. Like a motox van type thing with beds above the garage.
I'm planning on having a toilet/shower room one with removable toilet for when in shower to save space, as hob, fridge, seating that turns into another bed and some storage.
The van has been started with bed frame welded in, and polystyrene in panel gaps as insulation. 
The van came with loads:
Thick ply for the bed, thinner ply for the walls and some furniture wood to make cabinets etc, trim for the cabinets, therme water heater, lots of twin core wire, 12v led downlights, few switches, a inverter, a thing that looks like a fuse box (consumer unit is it?) a mains hook up in a box that I guess fits on the outside of the van to connect to site electricity or generator, roof window vents, hob and sink combo, and more that I've probably forgotten. 
What are the best first steps to get underway? 
I've ordered some bubble insulation that I'm going to line the inside with to help with condensation and insulation. I was going to ply line the whole van and carpet the camper section and chequer plate the garage section, then cut in the roof window vents and lights etc then start with making some units for the kitchen and seats. 
Or should I install the roof vents first and then lights and sockets etc as I line it and then carpet it. 


Any help would be very much appreciate it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You need to chat with Kev_liz.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

polystyrene in panel gaps as insulation ? . . . You'd better make sure it's well fixed otherwise you'll go mad with the constant 'squeeking' as it moves against other panels.
I was going to list just some of the things to lookout for but I think you have very little knowledge of what or how or what's involved so I'll bow out & leave it to the experts to enlighten you !


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Chuck43 have you explored and researched here
http://sbmcc.co.uk/forum/index.php?act=idx

and here?
http://www.diy-motorhome.co.uk/Inspiration/the-self-build-motor-caravanners-club


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you're local to me I'd be happy to lend a hand when needed, and help you plan it out, main advice, take plenty of measurements of everything.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is an offer you should grab with both hands, having seen the results of his work.

cabby


----------



## chuck43 (Jun 16, 2015)

mgdavid said:


> Chuck43 have you explored and researched here
> http://sbmcc.co.uk/forum/index.php?act=idx
> 
> and here?
> http://www.diy-motorhome.co.uk/Inspiration/the-self-build-motor-caravanners-club


Cheers I've just signed up


----------



## chuck43 (Jun 16, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you're local to me I'd be happy to lend a hand when needed, and help you plan it out, main advice, take plenty of measurements of everything.


Hi where about are you?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you look at his details below the avatar, where yours should be by the way, he is in Gods country Leeds.Hope you are close.

cabby


----------



## chuck43 (Jun 16, 2015)

I work in f1 so not to shabby with tools just need advice on order of doing things really with people's experience and what they found dead easier. First thing I want to know is whether I should insulate, ply line then carpet the van before I fit roof windows, lights etc. Or should I do roof vents first?


----------



## chuck43 (Jun 16, 2015)

cabby said:


> If you look at his details below the avatar, where yours should be by the way, he is in Gods country Leeds.Hope you are close.
> 
> cabby


Hi mate. There is no location info below anyone's avatar on my phone


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chuck43 said:


> Hi where about are you?


Leeds, you can edit your signature/avatar to show approx locations, it make those trying to help you direct you to services etc near your home town.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chuck43 said:


> Hi mate. There is no location info below anyone's avatar on my phone


If you opt for the full site (or whatever the expression is) you should see it, the mobile version is still being sorted.

I take it you are puterless then


----------



## chuck43 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have PC at home.


----------



## chuck43 (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's few pics of the bits I have


----------

